#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 1841 - Configurando Roteador com Link Dedicado

## aluiziocam

Galera sou novato no Fórum. Estou precisando de uma ajuda para configurar um Link dedicado com 5 Ips Validos fornecido pela OI em um roteador cisco 1841.


Não tenho experiência com esse roteador, alguém poderia me passar alguma dica.

----------


## portalink

> Galera sou novato no Fórum. Estou precisando de uma ajuda para configurar um Link dedicado com 5 Ips Validos fornecido pela OI em um roteador cisco 1841.
> 
> 
> Não tenho experiência com esse roteador, alguém poderia me passar alguma dica.


Já trabalhei muito com roteadores cisco na era Oi (que dor), acho que tenho ainda um software da cisco que faz isso, deve estar no pc antigo lá no escritório, vou localizar e disponibilizar aqui até no final do dia. Voce vai precisar de um cabo console.

Att

Portal Link Telecom

----------

